# Drivers Beware: Uber Deactivated My Account For Returning A Lost Cell Phone



## bennew11 (Oct 7, 2015)

A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.

UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.

My rating was fine and I was otherwise in good standing. Everything that I did was well within Uber's operating guidelines. I thought they were emailing me to thank me.

Thank God I was renting my car or I would be
SADDLED WITH A $25,000 CAR NOTE THAT I COULD NO LONGER AFFORD TO PAY.

People are depending on me. WHAT DO I DO NOW? I cannot believe how HEARTLESS AND CALLOUS this company is. What kind of company operates this way?

What makes matters even worse was that a few months ago I SAVED AN UBER PASSENGER'S LIFE. A woman made a request through UBER and asked me to take her mother to the hospital. During the ride the mother's lungs began to fill with liquid and she could not breath. She was drowning. I BLEW THROUGH RED LIGHTS(risking red light cameras and speeding cameras) TO GET HER TO THE HOSPITAL EMERGENCY ROOM BEFORE SHE DIED. WHEN WE GOT THERE I RAN INTO THE EMERGENCY ROOM TO GET HELP. The following day the woman's daughter called me, practically crying, and told me that I had saved her mother's life. This is a true story and I'll bet that woman will always remember the UBER driver who saved her mother's life. I was happy to help and just considered it part of my job. Of course Uber does not know this. The customer said she was going to contact Uber, but she probably did not. No points for going the extra mile to help someone.

I have been asked to testify at a NYC government commission that deals with humans rights abuses regarding UBER's treatment of drivers. I am considering doing so. Please hit me up if you know of any similar experiences. Also please hit me up if you know of any recourse I might have in my situation. I need a gig. Thanks.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


Try lyft, instacart, door Dash, or post mates.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Don't give up yet on Uber even though it looks and feels like they have given up on you. I have seen situations discussed in this forum where the driver was deactivated or even deactivated permanently but they were able to contact Uber, preferably in person, and get reinstated. 
I hope someone will chime in now and discuss how they did that from their own experience. 

The main problem is that they are only hearing one point of view and not hearing the other side. You need to present your side about what happened. The best chances for success are if you go into the local service center in person. Is there one relatively nearby?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

bennew11 said:


> Also please hit me up if you know of any recourse I might have in my situation.


Your deactivation is a prime example of why Drivers need to come together in a Union or an Association.

I think you should firstly send in an email to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration Provision:
*New Partner Agreement, Binding Arbitration Provision, Opting Out & UberLAWSUIT Explained*

Then you should consult an attorney about taking Uber to court for wrongful termination. The woman passenger should be sued for defamation leading to loss of income.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Drivers, I have returned 2 phones to customers. 
The way I do it is: 

I always wait for the phone to ring. 
1)  I ask paxs, how they want to pay me for the service (returning the phone)?
If they say, I have no cash or money to pay you but how can I do it?

2) I asked them; if I can use their phone to request an Uber ride and that will pay for my time and effort to bring their phone.
They always said: "Yes, go ahead". 
That way you always get paid.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Drivers, I have returned 2 phones to customers.
> The way I do it is:
> 
> I always wait for the phone to ring.
> ...


And if they complain that you told them they had to do that or you wouldn't return the phone you're in the same boat as the poster.

I returned keys my first week with uber. Drove miles back for nada. I've made sure not to find anything since.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

My point is that it's not extortion if there's no threat of violence and the driver tries to get "reasonable" (not exorbitant) compensation for returning the phone.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Drivers, I have returned 2 phones to customers.
> The way I do it is:
> 
> I always wait for the phone to ring.
> ...


I throw everything out the damn window that I find, including purses, wallets and phones. It's not worth the damn hassle. Ever.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> It's not worth the damn hassle. Ever.


This is, indeed, at the heart of the matter. All of it springs from abuse or drivers by the customers. They do not want to accept responsibility for their failings. It is anyone's fault but theirs.

While I do not take your extreme measures, I will return it if I am close. If not, I take it to the police department, as they will give me a receipt for the item, The passenger can piss, moan, wail, cry, beg, cajole, promise or do anything that he wants. If he wants his property back in his hands, he can go to the police department and get it.

Uber states that you can take it to the Uber office, but, as I understand it, Uber does not give a receipt. Thus, if it gets lost in the Uber office, Uber will hold the driver responsible, as he has no proof that he handed in the property.

I have seen too many drivers, be they TNC or cab drivers in similar situations because they wanted compensation for their trouble in returning a lost item. The law allows turning it in to the police department, so that is what I do. I have a receipt, I am in compliance with the law, my posterior is covered, have a nice day.


----------



## Wallricko (Jul 17, 2015)

All items i find in my car are thrown away at the end of the night. After last ungrateful little shits comment when I returned her keys, I no longer hold any knowledge of lost items.


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

Really sucks hate this company. Tired of picking up alcoholics and that horrible alcohol stench they carry and it lingers in the car. That nasty drinking smell seeps through their pores...disgusting! They don't even realize drunk or sober they smell badly!


----------



## Heather Kenan (Jan 1, 2016)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


How did she call you if she left her phone in the car. Js


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Heather Kenan said:


> How did she call you if she left her phone in the car.


..........from a land line or someone else's telephone? I still have my land line. It is good for when I forget where I put one of my wireless telephones.


----------



## Heather Kenan (Jan 1, 2016)

If she didnt have her phone then you couldnt contact her nor could she contact you. The app assigns dummy numbers so why are you making this up and trying to make Uber look bad.


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

Heather Kenan said:


> If she didnt have her phone then you couldnt contact her nor could she contact you. The app assigns dummy numbers so why are you making this up and trying to make Uber look bad.


What if she logged into her Uber account on her friends phone?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Heather Kenan said:


> How did she call you if she left her phone in the car. Js


Good observation


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

You guys are all over the place with emotional reactions and talk of lawsuits and unionizing. The original poster wondered what to do about being deactivated. I told him that he will likely be reinstated after telling his side of the story to Uber, in person if possible. He hasn't yet responded to this on-point advice.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Heather Kenan said:


> If she didnt have her phone then you couldnt contact her nor could she contact you. The app assigns dummy numbers so why are you making this up and trying to make Uber look bad.


I've had phones left behind multiple times and each time the customer was able to contact me.

What do you do whenever your phone is lost or stops working?. Just throw in the towel cuz it's the only phone in the world?

Good grief.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I've had phones left behind multiple times and each time the customer was able to contact me.
> 
> What do you do whenever your phone is lost or stops working?. Just throw in the towel cuz it's the only phone in the world?
> 
> Good grief.


Assuming the phone she left behind was the same phone she used to request the ride how does one contact the driver?

The only way I can think of is the driver answers her phone when she calls it


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uber.com/lost


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


Crap, that really sucks. I wonder if there are body cams we can wear to prove what really happened.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

a) They didn't deactivate you for returning the phone. It was because the customer said you extorted money.
b) Just deny that you asked for money and Uber should reinstate you.
c) It's total harassment that fares get adjusted or complaints are believed without getting your side of the story.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

I believe that the only way that pax would file a complaint is, if the pax requested driver to return the phone and driver gives a foggy answer. Then pax will file a complaint, as the driver is trying to keep the phone.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

noshodee said:


> Really sucks hate this company. Tired of picking up alcoholics and that horrible alcohol stench they carry and it lingers in the car. That nasty drinking smell seeps through their pores...disgusting! They don't even realize drunk or sober they smell badly!


Thats why I prefer to start driving at 5 Am in the morning during the work week. I normally get airport runs, students, and business people. Not drunks.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

No good deed goes unpunished, it's really too bad you have her home address.

I make it a point to NEVER find anything in my car BUT I also make it a point to instruct PAX to completely check for all personal belongings before departing the vehicle, which covers me in not finding anything left behind. 

In my years I have left many things behind in hotels, houseboats, stores and restaurants AND NOT ONCE has anyone offered to bring it personally bring it to me OR SHIP it to me free of charge. IT HAS ALWAYS COST ME MY TIME OR MY MONEY (USUALLY BOTH) TO HAVE MY ITEMS RETURNED.

What glasses? 
RIP Ron Goldman


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Heather Kenan said:


> If she didnt have her phone then you couldnt contact her nor could she contact you. The app assigns dummy numbers so why are you making this up and trying to make Uber look bad.


Perhaps she called her own number? Duh.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> b) Just deny that you asked for money and Uber should reinstate you.


While ever Uber have lots of willing drivers, they will do nothing to discourage passengers from using their service. Uber's revenue comes from passengers, not drivers.

Uber are a law unto themselves and will dump any driver to avoid bad publicity from a passenger.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Heather Kenan said:


> If she didnt have her phone then you couldnt contact her nor could she contact you. The app assigns dummy numbers so why are you making this up and trying to make Uber look bad.


I had a passenger leave a phone behind once and was phoned (on my dummy Uber number) a few minutes after the trip ended via a different phone number. I assume the young woman logged in to Uber using her friend's phone and was able to reach me that way.

Side note: Woman who lost phone was inebriated after a UW football game and when I returned the phone I received no compensation. Really sucks when you return a precious $600+ phone to someone and they don't even slip you $5 for your troubles. People suck.

Next phone gets left behind is getting promptly dropped off at the nearest PD.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

madUber74 said:


> Next phone gets left behind is getting promptly dropped off at the nearest PD.


Public Dumpster?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

In my 3,000 rides I've returned perhaps 3 cellphones, 2 wallets, a gameboy, a purse and a jacket. I received tips for all but the last two of these. Regarding the purse the 18 year old owner came to my apartment building to retrieve it; I didn't have to drive to meet her, so presumably that's why she didn't offer anything. Regarding the jacket I brought it to the owner's place of business when she wasn't there, so no opportunity to meet the owner personally where I might have been offered a tip.

Only in this last case did I feel unacknowledged. I picked up that passenger a year later and when she realized I was the driver who brought her her lost jacket a year ago, she didn't even say thank you for what I had done. She didn't know (or care to ask) that I had driven 20 minutes to get to her business (a restaurant) and had to park 10 minutes walk away in a parking garage.) She was the very definition of entitled, conceited, etc. Fortunately, in all other cases I was able to work out the return of the lost item in a way that was satisfactory to all. In all cases I returned the lost item after surge (if any) had finished.


----------



## Charlie_Hustle206 (Dec 26, 2015)

UofMDriver said:


> Thats why I prefer to start driving at 5 Am in the morning during the work week. I normally get airport runs, students, and business people. Not drunks.


Truth. I worked 7 days in a row all morning and evening and maintained a 4.9 for the week. Once I drove the weekend shit feast my ratings went down to 4.3.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

Charlie_Hustle206 said:


> Truth. I worked 7 days in a row all morning and evening and maintained a 4.9 for the week. Once I drove the weekend shit feast my ratings went down to 4.3.


Uber says that doesn't happen.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


You could kill the woman for negatively impacting your life. But then you would be in jail.


----------



## JJG47 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ive seen Uber receipts contain the driver's contact number at the bottom of the email. Dial that number from any phone and you reach the driver.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 12, 2015)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


I had an experience where I took a woman to football game while surging. We had a good time talking on the way to the game. I took a break and noticed her keys in the back seat. I emailed Uber and they sent me an email back the pax would be in touch shortly. 5 hours later she called at 1:30AM. I had to tell her twice to call back, I had a passenger in my car, 2 miles from his house, trying to not throw up in my car. She finally called back when I was headed home. I took her the keys. Listen to this. She calls me the next day to tell me someone trashed her car. When I told her I did not even know which car was hers. She got hateful and told me I was the only one who had the keys. She said she was about to call the police. I told she could give them my number and I would be glad to talk to them. They never called. So because of what the way she acted, the next week someone left their keys stuck down in the seat of my car. Another rider found them. I knew where she worked and I wanted to return them. They had a mailing address on them to the company home office, so I dropped them in the mailbox. She called me a week later and I told her I mailed them and the experience with the other woman. So I hated to not take her the keys, but I would not risk someone else accusing me of stealing.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 12, 2015)

Heather Kenan said:


> If she didnt have her phone then you couldnt contact her nor could she contact you. The app assigns dummy numbers so why are you making this up and trying to make Uber look bad.


You wait and they call, you hear the phone and answer it. This guy left his phone in my car and told me he would give me a $100 if I would bring it to him right then. I did, then he talked me in to taking less. He gave me $40 and then smiled and said he would have given me the $100. I was so disgusted with myself for being a dummy, I turned the app off and went home. I f anyone else tells me they will give me so much I will shut up and take the amount they promised at first and not feel sorry for them. He thought it was funny he tricked me. I was mad at myself. I think the guy that said let them order a ride and you get paid, because you are losing money traveling to them. Most passengers are nice, but you get a few jerks.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 12, 2015)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


Why don't we all be honest. What we are all really angry about with Uber is their shitty pay by cutting the percentages. When they told us last January was they were just cutting the rates to get us through the winter slump. I sent them a email in the spring about it and they never answered. I have no respect for Uber. They have no respect for their drivers. The job is not bad, the company is.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Your deactivation is a prime example of why Drivers need to come together in a Union or an Association.
> 
> I think you should firstly send in an email to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration Provision:
> *New Partner Agreement, Binding Arbitration Provision, Opting Out & UberLAWSUIT Explained*
> ...


I would definitely go after that woman legally for lost wages.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

I would put that F*** phone of Travis ass for treating driver like u in this way...well Sue that damn lady and uber....


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I suppose you want us to believe the drunk woman memorized your Uber number and called you on a different phone. Your story doesn't add up.

At any rate, This is why I never answer calls from Uber passengers after I drop them off. Items left in my car remain "lost" forever.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Or she calls her phone.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Heather Kenan said:


> If she didnt have her phone then you couldnt contact her nor could she contact you. The app assigns dummy numbers so why are you making this up and trying to make Uber look bad.


On NYE I had a pax who ordered me through his friend's computer. He said that he had lost his phone in the first uber driver's car and realized it right away. At his friend's house he immediately signed onto his account and called the driver with his friend's phone. the driver wouldn't answer and he still didn't have the phone back.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Heather Kenan said:


> If she didnt have her phone then you couldnt contact her nor could she contact you. The app assigns dummy numbers so why are you making this up and trying to make Uber look bad.


No one has to make anything up to make Uber look bad. Lol


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

You went to her house to return the phone. I suggest going back to her house and ask her to explain the email you got from Uber.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> No good deed goes unpunished, it's really too bad you have her home address.
> 
> I make it a point to NEVER find anything in my car BUT I also make it a point to instruct PAX to completely check for all personal belongings before departing the vehicle, which covers me in not finding anything left behind.
> 
> ...


I love the ending of this post XuberMike.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


SOCIAL MEDIA is your way to get their attention. Uber will apologize and reinstate u probably. Go to the media they love Uber stories. Don't let them get away with this!


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> I love the ending of this post XuberMike.


Yes a subtle reminder of what can potentially happen when returning personal belongings. Not being compensated is a small price compared to other alternatives.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I suppose you want us to believe the drunk woman memorized your Uber number and called you on a different phone. Your story doesn't add up.
> 
> At any rate, This is why I never answer calls from Uber passengers after I drop them off. Items left in my car remain "lost" forever.


He tried to get money for returning the lady's phone. The OP has bad character, and he deactivated himself.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Perhaps Uber should charge the pax a $20 fee to return lost items and 100% goes to the driver, or $5 to the driver if he brings it to any Fed Ex store (then Uber pays Fed Ex to ship the item). It's the passenger's responsibility to remember everything, but in case they forget, they can pay $20 to fairly compensate the driver or Uber to return the item.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I have 1,700 rides and have not had one think left in my car with the exception of beer bottles/cans and misc trash stashed under/between seats. No one called to pay me for their return, after all they have recycle value.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The real question that's been unaddressed in this thread is what's Uber supposed to do when they receive a serious complaint about a driver. Assume Uber gets a complaint from a rider that "my driver did such and such." So Uber contacts the driver and the driver says, "no, I didn't do it." Then what?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Heather Kenan said:


> If she didnt have her phone then you couldnt contact her nor could she contact you. The app assigns dummy numbers so why are you making this up and trying to make Uber look bad.


What are you thinking, right, you cannot contact her, but...if you lost your phone the first thing I would think you would do is borrow another and call YOUR phone...why can't you call your phone? You will not drive for very long without it happening to you (I predict). I have returned phones twice and both times I received no compensation for going out of my way to get it to the customer.

I say: Get a dashcam...when she calls ask her to hold on, put her on speaker, record the entire conversation on your dashcam as most have sound and video. Save the file and proceed. I agree best way to handle is for the pax to allow you to order Uber (or Lyft) so you get the call and then you enter her location as destination. I just got a dual lens that take a 64 GB card and can record up to 17 hours of HD video and it allows you to plug in an external microphone so you can place it toward the back of the vehicle to make sure you can understand what pax is saying.

Heather...you owe this person an apology!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I had a guy leave a $200 vapor cigarette in my car and he drove me nuts until I got it back to him. Cost me $26 to send to him registered and insured and I never got a dime from that either. PAX are crap!!! BTW, after the allowed contact time he called me because Uber gave him my actual phone number!!!!

If it is an option it is probably best to insist the person go to the local Uber office to recover their item. You won't get paid for your time and driving to get it to Uber either...I understand the desire to be compensated for doing the right thing.


----------



## Tony Davila (Nov 18, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Drivers, I have returned 2 phones to customers.
> 
> 2) I asked them; if I can use their phone to request an Uber ride and that will pay for my time and effort to bring their phone.
> They always said: "Yes, go ahead".
> That way you always get paid.


How can you get into their phone to use the Uber app. You seriously expect them to give you their PIN so you can get into their phone and look at all their nude selfies? Dream on


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

I've returned two lost phones, one guy gave me $20 the other one the chick offered to buy me a drink. I would have accepted, but she was with her boyfriend.


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

Pax beware, this is what could happened if you leave your phones in an Uber and your Uber driver isn't nice enough to return it.


----------



## High Mountain driver (Jan 3, 2016)

I am NOT surprised. Uber is a very stinky company, and you are a lucky man to get as far away from the Uber folk as possible.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Check this out from Uber San Diego Web site...doing a search for "lost items" gets same message as this...sure make it easy on us dont they?


XUberMike said:


> I have 1,700 rides and have not had one think left in my car with the exception of beer bottles/cans and misc trash stashed under/between seats. No one called to pay me for their return, after all they have recycle value.


I don't think i have ever had anyone leave a think in my car either!!! LOL. You are a lucky man...I even had a young lady leave a full pack of Salems in my car last week...did her a favor of course.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> Check this out from Uber San Diego Web site...doing a search for "lost items" gets same message as this...sure make it easy on us dont they?
> 
> I don't think i have ever had anyone leave a think in my car either!!! LOL. You are a lucky man...I even had a young lady leave a full pack of Salems in my car last week...did her a favor of course.


I'm really good about spotting things and having the passenger grab it. That said once I had someone leave a bunch of Grade A weed in my car  I have also gotten weed as tips. I'm in Denver so it's cool.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I suppose you want us to believe the drunk woman memorized your Uber number and called you on a different phone. Your story doesn't add up.
> 
> At any rate, This is why I never answer calls from Uber passengers after I drop them off. Items left in my car remain "lost" forever.


Wow, just wow. I guess the "golden rule" is not in effect on this board, lol. Is Uber so bad that it forces people to lose all standards as a human being?

So when you happen to misplace your phone, or your keys, or whatever, you'll be fine with the person who finds it just tossing it in the trash?

I've returned about 10 sets of keys or phones in the last 2 years and gotten tipped on all but two. But the main reason I do it is because it's the right thing to do, and if I ever lose something I would certainly hope that it would be returned to me if at all possible.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> He tried to get money for returning the lady's phone. The OP has bad character, and he deactivated himself.


The best way to deal with this is to have the person who lost the item email customer support and they will coordinate return of the item.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> Please read this from Uber Support...in a nutshell it says if you loose something, contact your driver (tells pax how). Don't be surprised if the driver wants compensation..driver has a right because we are independent contractors. Uber is not responsible for lost or stolen articles....etc.
> 
> http://ubercustomersupport.com/uber-lost-property/


This is not from Uber Support this is a third party company pretending to be Uber.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> I'm sorry, and he should be reactivated.


You are entitled to your opinion however your opinion in this context has the same force as who should be president in a country which does have elections but where you do not vote.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> Here is how you can be contacted long after your pax exits the car.
> 
> From Uber Support: for PAX: Go to your account, look at ride history, click on trip taken when you feel you lost article, click on "Contact Driver". You will be connected with your driver...it will NOT be his actual number and your actual number is not shown...work with driver to make arrangements to get your item back. don't be surprised if driver wants compensation. Your driver is independent contractor, not Uber employee, and has right to ask for compensation. Much more available here.
> 
> http://ubercustomersupport.com/uber-lost-property/


This is NOT Uber customer support why are you spreading this misinformation? Is this your website or something? They will be taken down under DMCA within a month at most.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> While this site is not owned by Uber it is the very best source of information about everything Uber...hit a few links and tell me what you think. It incorporates information from actual Uber Policy. I think it has been operating for a very long time so not sure why you think it will come down but I guess you are the expert and not me right? Tell me, what USEFUL information have you supplied lately?
> 
> Please read the about us posted here: http://ubercustomersupport.com/contact/terms-use/uber-customer-support/


1) Read through my post history, I think I give a lot of very good information 
2) If this is your site (which I suspect it is) watch the email address you have registered with DomainsByProxy for a subpoena from Uber. Also, run a spelling and grammar check on your copy and take a web design class. The site just makes Uber look bad by association.


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Perhaps Uber should charge the pax a $20 fee to return lost items and 100% goes to the driver, or $5 to the driver if he brings it to any Fed Ex store (then Uber pays Fed Ex to ship the item). It's the passenger's responsibility to remember everything, but in case they forget, they can pay $20 to fairly compensate the driver or Uber to return the item.


Lol uber will never give the driver 100% of anything. If they did some lost item fee it would be a lot higher than what they pay you. I'd just return the item free of charge or drop it at the local PD if its too far and let passenger know that's your policy for lost and found for liability reasons.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

A $20 fee for return of lost property will suddenly make drivers find more lost phones. 
But now, a driver's best option for compensation is to sell the lost phone.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> While this site is not owned by Uber it is the very best source of information about everything Uber...hit a few links and tell me what you think. It incorporates information from actual Uber Policy. I think it has been operating for a very long time so not sure why you think it will come down but I guess you are the expert and not me right? Tell me, what USEFUL information have you supplied lately?
> 
> Please read the about us posted here: http://ubercustomersupport.com/contact/terms-use/uber-customer-support/


Very long time..
Creation Date: 11-nov-2015
https://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=ubercustomersupport.com


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Trebor said:


> Very long time..
> Creation Date: 11-nov-2015
> https://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=ubercustomersupport.com


Sorry about that...my bad. EVERYONE...Please ignore my previous post and I will rescind it as a source of information.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> Sorry about that...my bad. EVERYONE...Please ignore my previous post and I will rescind it as a source of information.


Thank you, Bill.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

Djc said:


> Lol uber will never give the driver 100% of anything. If they did some lost item fee it would be a lot higher than what they pay you. I'd just return the item free of charge or drop it at the local PD if its too far and let passenger know that's your policy for lost and found for liability reasons.


Aside from returning to owner this is the only legally sound method.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

So, I just went to the help section on my phone after selecting a trip from trip history. Selected found an item in my vehicle and response is:

*If a rider left an item behind in your vehicle we'd be happy to connect with the rider to get the item returned. Please submit a photo of the lost item and any other relevant information below.*

Obviously if the item owner contacts you first you probably would not use this option.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> So, I just went to the help section on my phone after selecting a trip from trip history. Selected found an item in my vehicle and response is:
> 
> *If a rider left an item behind in your vehicle we'd be happy to connect with the rider to get the item returned. Please submit a photo of the lost item and any other relevant information below.*
> 
> Obviously if the item owner contacts you first you probably would not use this option.


Wrong


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

I have nuts said:


> Pax beware, this is what could happened if you leave your phones in an Uber and your Uber driver isn't nice enough to return it.


That is hilarious!


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> He tried to get money for returning the lady's phone.


Where did you get this info from? She offered him the money, he didn't ask for it.



KekeLo said:


> The OP has bad character


How did you reach this conclusion?

Apparently you have not run into this situation yet. Come back and share your experience with us when you do.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

HOUTXRon said:


> Where did you get this info from? She offered him the money, he didn't ask for it.
> 
> How did you reach this conclusion?
> 
> Apparently you have not run into this situation yet. Come back and share your experience with us when you do.


I tell you what I won't do, I won't tell someone that I have their property, and only agree to return it if they offer me a tip. That's why this person reported him to Uber.

I've already had this issue, but I handled it in a totally different way.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

F213 Melxjr AfroJoe over here.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

HOUTXRon said:


> Where did you get this info from? She offered him the money, he didn't ask for it.
> 
> How did you reach this conclusion?
> 
> Apparently you have not run into this situation yet. Come back and share your experience with us when you do.


So Asking for tip in order to return phone is not asking/taking money?

Option 1: Pax is nice - I'll drop it off to an uber office when it's convenient for me and close enough to them. Unless they offer money, then i'LL DRIVE. 
Option 2: Pax is a punk - throw phone away


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Has anybody noticed that the original poster appears to have left the building? After dozens of replies in this thread he has said nothing and it is unclear if he is even reading the thread. I sent him a private message telling him (again) that the situation is definitely fixable but that he needs to meet with Uber and give his side of the story because right now they only have the passenger's side of the story. Sometimes in life you need to speak up, and this is one of those times.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

HOUTXRon said:


> Where did you get this info from? She offered him the money, he didn't ask for it.
> 
> How did you reach this conclusion?
> Apparently you have not run into this situation yet. Come back and share your experience with us when you do.





KekeLo said:


> I tell you what I won't do, I won't tell someone that I have their property, and only agree to return it if they offer me a tip. That's why this person reported him to Uber.
> 
> I've already had this issue, but I handled it in a totally different way.


It will always come down to a 'he said-she said', unfortunately.

Sadly, there are people like the pax in this world. She was drunk and left her phone. One would think she would humble herself, realize it was her mistake and make every effort to meet the driver proverbially half-way. For this driver taking time out of their own day and is kind enough to bring a lost/forgotten especially to no fault of their own item and a work item to boot, heck yes, a tip is deserved.

Whatever the circumstances were, I am shaking my head at this entitled, pretentious pax. Shameful, really.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

The pax was super wrong.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> So Asking for tip in order to return phone is not asking/taking money?
> 
> Option 1: Pax is nice - I'll drop it off to an uber office when it's convenient for me and close enough to them. Unless they offer money, then i'LL DRIVE.
> Option 2: Pax is a punk - throw phone away


Guys go back and read the original post.

He did not ask for the money, she offered it to him. Unless I am missing something here.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

We are independent contractors, not Uber employees, and have a right to be compensated for our time and travel. As an IC it is our decision on what compensation/


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

HOUTXRon said:


> Guys go back and read the original post.
> 
> He did not ask for the money, she offered it to him. Unless I am missing something here.


Right - it appears the pax lied. I can't tell if the OP got his tip or not or how much.

Either way...lessons learned. I would hope that Uber would hear the driver out and then make a determination. Again...'he said, she said'....


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

If I leave something in a Uber I hope Keke is the driving partner...


----------



## TARBABY (Jan 4, 2016)

SECOTIME said:


> Good observation


I cancelled a job .Accepted another directly after.A few minutes later a man tings me.same man i cancelled first job.It was an illegal reuest anyway to pick up parcel without rider.hello illegal stuff or a bomb?
Couldnt figure out how he got to call me back after i cancelled request.


----------



## TARBABY (Jan 4, 2016)

cin90 said:


> Right - it appears the pax lied. I can't tell if the OP got his tip or not or how much.
> 
> Either way...lessons learned. I would hope that Uber would hear the driver out and then make a determination. Again...'he said, she said'....


Your talking to a machine its a tech company first.


----------



## DavieJUber (Jan 4, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> And if they complain that you told them they had to do that or you wouldn't return the phone you're in the same boat as the poster.
> 
> I returned keys my first week with uber. Drove miles back for nada. I've made sure not to find anything since.


I've made sure not to find anything since...
EXACTLY!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

******* said:


> I cancelled a job .Accepted another directly after.A few minutes later a man tings me.same man i cancelled first job.It was an illegal reuest anyway to pick up parcel without rider.hello illegal stuff or a bomb?
> Couldnt figure out how he got to call me back after i cancelled request.


Who or what says that transporting a parcel is automatically illegal? Unusual perhaps. Illegal? Not unless it is contraband or something hazardous. It totally depends.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Well folks, I had a guy lose his phone in my car. His friend called me the next day. He called his friends phone and I answered it. So that is prolly what the original poster is talking about. BTW, the friend called because the pax did not have a phone, did not have a landline, but this guys pax could have done the exact same thing. The friend had also "found the phone" with the "Apple App" so they were on the way to my house when I answered the phone. If you do plan on NOT finding anything. Make sure you power it down - because there are multiple programs out there, both IPhone and Android that will find it for them. Good Luck out there.


----------



## Not-waiting-at-Taco-Bell (Dec 4, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Assuming the phone she left behind was the same phone she used to request the ride how does one contact the driver?
> 
> The only way I can think of is the driver answers her phone when she calls it


They log into their account from someone else's phone and Uber reaches out to you by email
I have had this happen several times. (6 out 8 provided tips that made it worth it).


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I've seen so many phone issues on this board. The best advice I saw from anyone was to ditch the phone and move on. Sucks for the PAX, I know, but what else can you do. If you keep it overnight, "find my iphone" leads the PAX to your home. If you contact the person, they get pissed. I don't want to diver more than 10 minutes to get a PAX. Why would I meet them somewhere farther than that to give their phone back? Nope, I'd rather leave it in a bathroom at some McDonald's and move on.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It wasn't a good idea to do this after you found the phone 






I hope they reactivate you.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Perhaps Uber should charge the pax a $20 fee to return lost items and 100% goes to the driver, or $5 to the driver if he brings it to any Fed Ex store (then Uber pays Fed Ex to ship the item). It's the passenger's responsibility to remember everything, but in case they forget, they can pay $20 to fairly compensate the driver or Uber to return the item.


They don't and won't give us any cash for our extra efforts. We are making enough in their eyes. It's big $$$$ being an Uber driver. I mean it was big $$$$ in years past being an Uber driver. Uber thinks it's our fault for the rider losing their personal items or we are all thrives and they don't trust us.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> So, I just went to the help section on my phone after selecting a trip from trip history. Selected found an item in my vehicle and response is:
> 
> *If a rider left an item behind in your vehicle we'd be happy to connect with the rider to get the item returned. Please submit a photo of the lost item and any other relevant information below.*
> 
> Obviously if the item owner contacts you first you probably would not use this option.


We should take a photo of some trash (candy wrappers or a tissue perhaps) after EVERY trip and fill this out.


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> I say: Get a dashcam...when she calls ask her to hold on, put her on speaker, record the entire conversation on your dashcam as most have sound and video. Save the file and proceed. I agree best way to handle is for the pax to allow you to order Uber (or Lyft) so you get the call and then you enter her location as destination. I just got a dual lens that take a 64 GB card and can record up to 17 hours of HD video and it allows you to plug in an external microphone so you can place it toward the back of the vehicle to make sure you can understand what pax is saying.


Be careful, I'm not an attorney, but it can be illegal to record a conversation without the other party's awareness/consent. This includes pax in your car. The laws vary by state.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

That is a good suggestion tradedate...look at state and local laws. Here in CA we are required to post notice of surveillance...stickers are sold on Amazon for about $1 each.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

My wife came into the kitchen after retrieving something from the garage freezer. "Your phone is buzzing in your car".

Me: "No it's not, my phone is charging, right here on the table."

Wife: <shrug> "Well, there's something buzzing in your car"

So I go out and find an iPhone 6 Plus on the back pax floor and bring it inside. I speak Apple, so I return the most recent call(s) from pax phone and she is relieved beyond words to get this call. It took a few minutes of conversation, then I remembered her. She had been drinking and singing Karaoke when I picked her up, I remembered where she lived - she was one of a dozen or so rides that night.... *BUT she was memorable* as the only Uber rider on a Friday night to give me a cash tip. Also, nice and talkative and really a good person that was just out having fun with a new boyfriend.
It was the boyfriend's phone she was using - she was a little embarrassed to have to admit although they were recently acquainted, he spent the night. I like that she was embarrassed about that, likely because I'm her father's age. No judgement from me, live and let live.

This is a good person. She didn't live in a great neighborhood, single mom. The phone was a birthday gift from her Dad. "Of course I will bring your phone back for you". I took my wife with me, I got a hug from this nice woman, and a hug from her 5 year old cutie pie daughter.

When I find something that doesn't belong to me, I try to do the right thing. I understand the costs involved in returning valuables and that sometimes people suck at showing appreciation. Do the right thing anyway. What goes around, comes around.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

bennew11 I'd be calling her back with some choice words, lots of choice words! Whats the worst they can do? RE-deactivate you LOL


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


I remember one day I transported a lady who had recently contacted that his husband was in the hospital in very bad condition. And at first I thought this was a regular night trip from the city the suburbs, but the lady told me this information midway and that her husband was possibly dying and not gonna live long. I understand the kind of pressure this puts on us. I had to drive in a very dark road in a place I haven't been before with a first time user who didn't give me the correct address. When we arrived at the address I was given it wasn't the right place. The lady starts to cry and I try to stay calm and think clear. I look up the name of the place online and hoped that it was the right one. I got a ticket that night for turning on an intersection that was only for turning on a green arrow. Luckily I was able to find the place.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Drivers, I have returned 2 phones to customers.
> The way I do it is:
> 
> I always wait for the phone to ring.
> ...


WTF that one way of getting a poor rating and a complain . i return 2 phone without any fee obligation straightway. i know how important a phone mean to a rider but one of them gave me a $40 Tipps and a good 5Star comment


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

i think what you did wrong was not willing to go back straight away until she mention a tipp . so she was really upset about it and cause you problem and frame you for extorting money from her. Her thinking was that you are not willing to go back her house to give her her phone straight away until she said she would give you a tipp. nobody would want to go back an uber office to pick their phone


----------



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Drivers, I have returned 2 phones to customers.
> The way I do it is:
> 
> I always wait for the phone to ring.
> ...


Genius...


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

SteveNBham said:


> Genius...


If they complain to Uber then your ****ed , uber dosen't allow you to charge for return a phone . a smart pax will say you extort money from them you be risk of deactivation


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

That "bait and switch" are too often used by these scumbags... Similar situation happened in my work place and good people were fired over these ungreatful pricks!!!

Heil Über!!!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> And if they complain that you told them they had to do that or you wouldn't return the phone you're in the same boat as the poster. I returned keys my first week with uber. Drove miles back for nada. I've made sure not to find anything since.


Pax shoved his GoPro under the front seat ... so there was no way I was going to find it until I went to the car wash. Pax called me in a panic the next day saying he left the GoPro under the front seat ... sure enough it was there (even after I gave my car to the car wash guys). Pax wanted me to drive 20 miles to take it to the hotel he was staying at and pax told me that he'd give me a reward for bringing the GoPro to him. Fine, we set a time for me to trek to his hotel to get him the GoPro ... I called him a few minutes before I arrived to make sure he was at the hotel and he said he was waiting in the lobby ... I pull up to the hotel and was met by the bell captain who told me the pax had just left and that I should give him the GoPro and that he'd give it to the pax. Needless to say since I had just driven 20 miles to give this guy his GoPro, I wasn't just going to hand it over to the bell captain ... I called the pax and he told me to leave it with the bell captain and that he had given the bell captain a tip for me ... needless to say, I didn't get the tip.

After that incident, my car wash guys have done a significantly better job at making sure that my car is "cleaned out" when I go in for a wash & interior cleaning ... I'd hate to find something that wasn't mine in the car. But I must say, the Mister Carwash guys have done a great job making sure that my car is spotless and I haven't found any extra pax junk in the car since the GoPro incident. However, I did return 2 cell phones several months later, because I found them before I left the dropoff spot ... 1 person gave me a hug & kiss on the cheek (told me 'I saved her life, since the phone belonged to her boss') and the other person gave me $20 (more than double his fare).


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Shiny said:


> What we are all really angry about with Uber is their shitty pay by cutting the percentages. When they told us last January was they were just cutting the rates to get us through the winter slump. I sent them a email in the spring about it and they never answered. I have no respect for Uber. They have no respect for their drivers. The job is not bad, the company is.


Uber is right, these pay cuts are temporary ... Temporary until they cut them again and again and pretty soon we'll owe Uber to use our cars and haul pax.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> He tried to get money for returning the lady's phone. The OP has bad character, and he deactivated himself.


It's one thing if the pax would have offered a reward or given a tip for bring the phone back. But you can't say "give me $100 or whatever and you'll get your phone back" ... that's why OP got deactivated. On the other hand, if the pax was in a different city than the driver, the driver could have asked for reasonable compensation to mail/FedEx the phone to pax.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

The person who started this thread disappeared a month ago.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Icecool said:


> WTF that one way of getting a poor rating and a complain . i return 2 phone without any fee obligation straightway. i know how important a phone mean to a rider but one of them gave me a $40 Tipps and a good 5Star comment


Nope. I did not make a move unless I get paid for the ride. I don't drive any more. Nope for cheap pax or cheap Uber.

I resigned my contract with Uber back on Jan 22nd. I drove for 18 months but no more.

I dont take sh...t from any one and specially for an Illegal Business as Uber. You do, what ever you want to do but If pax was not going to pay me for my service. I did not move an inch.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Nope. I did not make a move unless I get paid for the ride. I don't drive any more. Nope for cheap pax or cheap Uber.
> 
> I resigned my contract with Uber back on Jan 22nd. I drove for 18 months but no more.
> 
> I dont take sh...t from any one and specially for an Illegal Business as Uber. You do, what ever you want to do but If pax was not going to pay me for my service. I did not move an inch.


ok but uber now is officially legal . i am not a fan of this stupid rating system . but even if you do other job you can still take shit from people like you customers or your boss.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Icecool said:


> i think what you did wrong was not willing to go back straight away until she mention a tipp . so she was really upset about it and cause you problem and frame you for extorting money from her. Her thinking was that you are not willing to go back her house to give her her phone straight away until she said she would give you a tipp. nobody would want to go back an uber office to pick their phone


Hell, no!
She can either go to Uber local office to pick it up, or she can properly compensate the driver for lost time and wages, and be grateful, that she got her phone back in no time.
There are a few ways of doing it right:
She can request his particular car by putting her pin right on top of it, and then have him drive her phone to her while being paid through the app.
She can offer a reasonable cash compensation ($60-150) for finding and returning her phone right away and again, be grateful.
She can drive her sorry ass to his location at his convenience, and still tip him for not throwing her phone in the garbage or keeping it.
She can pick it up at Uber local office, and be grateful, that she got her precious phone back. 
Pax are not our friends or family, and we do not owe them any favours. If we have to go out of our way to do anything for them, we should expect nothing, but gratitude and cash.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> Hell, no!
> She can either go to Uber local office to pick it up, or she can properly compensate the driver for lost time and wages, and be grateful, that she got her phone back in no time.
> There are a few ways of doing it right:
> She can request his particular car by putting her pin right on top of it, and then have him drive her phone to her while being paid through the app.
> ...


Look at your attitude towards this issue money , money compensation . expect someting in return . that is proberly another reason what soemone would bait you of bring back the phone immedatel and frame you for extortion and put you out of missery . if they really want to give compensation they will willing give it to not by forces


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Icecool said:


> Look at your attitude towards this issue money , money compensation . expect someting in return . that is proberly another reason what soemone would bait you of bring back the phone immedatel and frame you for extortion and put you out of missery . if they really want to give compensation they will willing give it to not by forces


When I work, my time is money. You can't wait for your precious stuff to be returned at my earliest convenience? FU, pay me.
If I feel, that the passenger might be problematic, or I don't like his/her attitude, lost crap goes straight to the local office. I always return stuff, but I am under no obligation to inconvenience myself doing it. If you are one of the special snowflakes, who thinks, that the world revolves around you, it is your problem, not mine. You lost your stuff, so it is your responsibility to pick it up, especially if you think, that tip is not required in this situation.
Drive your ass to wherever I am, and when it is convenient for me, not you. And if you keep harassing me, I will report you to Uber right away. And have them deal with you and your lost crap. 
I have no time to deal with special snowflakes and unicorns.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Nobody is holding a gun to your head to reply. Or to participate in this thread, for that matter.
Next time you leave your stuff in somebody's Uber or taxi, don't expect the driver to bring it to you. Drag your sorry ass to the local office between the hours of 9 and 6 Monday through Friday. Waste your own time, if you are too cheap to offer and honor a reasonable reward for the honest driver, who found it, to bring it to you.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


Uber slave <<<<>>>>> uber slave


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> Nobody is holding a gun to your head to reply. Or to participate in this thread, for that matter.
> Next time you leave your stuff in somebody's Uber or taxi, don't expect the driver to bring it to you. Drag your sorry ass to the local office between the hours of 9 and 6 Monday through Friday. Waste your own time, if you are too cheap to offer and honor a reasonable reward for the honest driver, who found it, to bring it to you.


Oh really i didn't have to reply thanks for the advise . Gee thank for telling me . Yeah don't worry if i do ride with you i leave a worthless phone which i don't want and send a report to uber and to said you stole it from me


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Wrong again.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> I have been asked to testify at a NYC government commission that deals with humans rights abuses regarding UBER's treatment of drivers. I am considering doing so. Please hit me up if you know of any similar experiences. Also please hit me up if you know of any recourse I might have in my situation. I need a gig. Thanks.


Uber is a scam perpetrated on the not-so-intelligent driver. Go get 'em.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Icecool said:


> Oh really i didn't have to reply thanks for the advise . Gee thank for telling me . Yeah don't worry if i do ride with you i leave a worthless phone which i don't want and send a report to uber and to said you stole it from me


 Phone? What phone?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a 90 mile commute to work and I run the Uber app at home and along my commute. Anyone who doesn't tip on the ride and forgets something in my car will have it returned in the town I work at, far away from them.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> I throw everything out the damn window that I find, including purses, wallets and phones. It's not worth the damn hassle. Ever.


Hahahaha. Love it.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Phone? What phone?


Wait, hold on, I have another call coming in.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> You guys are all over the place with emotional reactions and talk of lawsuits and unionizing. The original poster wondered what to do about being deactivated. I told him that he will likely be reinstated after telling his side of the story to Uber, in person if possible. He hasn't yet responded to this on-point advice.


Still, those are valid points, we should unionize. Uber's behavior is out of control.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

J. D. said:


> Uber is a scam perpetrated on the not-so-intelligent driver. Go get 'em.


Your link is pathetic. What a joke. Spammer.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Drivers, I have returned 2 phones to customers.
> The way I do it is:
> 
> I always wait for the phone to ring.
> ...


Yep, that is instant deactivation. 
Definitely against the rules to charge a pax to return anything. 
Got to read the agreement before turning on the app.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

noshodee said:


> Really sucks hate this company. Tired of picking up alcoholics and that horrible alcohol stench they carry and it lingers in the car. That nasty drinking smell seeps through their pores...disgusting! They don't even realize drunk or sober they smell badly!


I don't believe driving is your best choice for employment. 
You might look into dog grooming.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I don't believe driving is your best choice for employment.
> You might look into dog grooming.


He doesn't like drunks, let the man be, why do you have to stoop so low? Your comments are neither funny nor useful.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Yep, that is instant deactivation.
> Definitely against the rules to charge a pax to return anything.
> Got to read the agreement before turning on the app.


You should go work for Uber corporate. No one cares. People should pay to have their items returned. We're not their slaves. Next time someone leaves something in my car, I'm throwing it out.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tradedate said:


> Be careful, I'm not an attorney, but it can be illegal to record a conversation without the other party's awareness/consent. This includes pax in your car. The laws vary by state.


You're talking about wiretapping which happens over a line.

You can record audio in a public place without needing to get the consent of everyone in the area.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Who knows if the story is entirely accurate. One thing we know is that there should be a system set up so that we get some sort of compensation for returning items. There can be a fee added that we get to either return it directly or send it to uber and they can pick it up. We all know that Uber doesn't care about drivers in any fashion and we all can't wait I'm sure to unionize and get a contract in place so we can get treated fairly, as well as for all TNC drivers so that one company doesn't play by the rules and screw it up for everyone else. That will happen as soon as we win the lawsuit and we all will be compensated handsomely by penalties put forth for their failure to classify us as employees.

What should happen in an instance where a passenger complains is that Uber has the decency to atleast contact the driver first but that never happens. That's why Uber is the worst company in the world. It's not even close. I had an issue one time when I had a fare reduced I guess because a passenger complained that I overcharged them. It was about $12 which is obviously atleast 12 miles. They never contacted me. They just deducted it. That's the kind of company that we're dealing with. They only care about the passenger. If they weren't going to atleast contact me they should eat that fare themselves. They have no right to take away money I earned, especially without any output from me. 

I've only returned one item, a phone and the pax tipped me either $10 or $20 I can't remember. I let her know I didn't do anything to the phone except to look at the contacts to find Mom and then Dad because the Mom didn't answer. The Dad got in touch with her and she called me and I was already in the area so I brought it to here. I wasn't expecting a tip but a passenger obviously should be tipping in that instance.

Here's the deal, if the OP really did get contacted, then it was through the Uber app, well if Uber records the calls then they would have a record of the conversation. Perhaps this is how Uber confirmed the account of the pax.


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Your deactivation is a prime example of why Drivers need to come together in a Union or an Association.
> 
> I think you should firstly send in an email to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration Provision:
> *New Partner Agreement, Binding Arbitration Provision, Opting Out & UberLAWSUIT Explained*
> ...


Union doesn't fit ( we are not employees and honestly would you want to be there EMPLOYEE) 
Association? That may fit I don't know how we would go about that. Should they be local? Should they be international? How do we ( drivers ) put a voice to such a thing? How do we come to a common ground on what are EXPECTATIONS are?


----------



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

In the future if I have a lost phone or wallet or whatever...I will either A) Throw it out or B) Make them come to me. I am under no legal responsibility to deliver it to you. And Uber can kiss my white ass if they think I will do that. 

I lost a phone in my youth in a cab when I was completely drunk. Instead of making the cab come to me I drove 35 mins with a raging hang over to where the guy was at so I didn't take him out of the way. At the time I was going to give him 20 bucks but I realized I had given him all my cash the night before. The guy took advantage of my drunken state and because I needed a ride home I gave him probably 3x the normal fare. 

It reminds me that in my actual full time job a person reported a lost wallet and then turned it in. I went the extra mile to look up their information and found their school address. The guy was surprised when he saw me but then when I showed him his wallet he was grateful. I still let him know that I didnt have to do this at all and in the future if someone does something for you that you should reward them.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You're talking about wiretapping which happens over a line.
> 
> You can record audio in a public place without needing to get the consent of everyone in the area.


Not true. This doesn't just apply to wiretapping. And the law varies from state to state.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tradedate said:


> Not true. This doesn't just apply to wiretapping. And the law varies from state to state.


I didn't say it ONLY applies to wiretapping. I'm referring solely to what you are describing. You do NOT need everyone's permission to record audio or video in a public place, only in places where someone has a reasonable expectation of privacy.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Chuck Morris said:


> Union doesn't fit ( we are not employees and honestly would you want to be there EMPLOYEE)
> Association? That may fit I don't know how we would go about that. Should they be local? Should they be international? How do we ( drivers ) put a voice to such a thing? How do we come to a common ground on what are EXPECTATIONS are?


Yes, of course we want to be employees. Without the benefit of a union we are all powerless against a company like Uber, who thinks their job is to step all over us.

www.uberlawsuit.com

I'm guessing you don't know anything about our ongoing lawsuit that challenges Uber's misclassification as independent contractors. I was under the impression all Uber drivers were aware of it by now.


----------



## aokusman (Feb 11, 2016)

To avoid this every time a passanger gets out turn on your inside light and ask them if they have all their belongings before they leave.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

We must unionize study's show Union workers get higher earnings. We need to be able to push for higher wages and fair treatment


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

These "phones" are now over $700 retail. If you lose it or break it you have to pay at least $150 deductible to get it replaced. So when I had a PAX leave a phone in my car over a weekend, I returned it to my local Verizon wireless store and let them figure it out. The whole story here at the beginning of the thread was very strange. Where they "drunk" girl contacted the Uber driver. Did Uber give out the contact info? I also had someone leave a Southwest Visa card in my back seat and I immediately cut it up. A couple of days later the PAX did contact me and I told them the card was cut up.

To me it comes down to what is the value of the item and how easy is it to replace.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone.


I've only been driving for a little over a week, I was downtown and fortunately for the clumsy pax the next fare found it, owner called and I offered to return it, probably less than a mile away but a real pain to get back there because of the construction, maybe 7-8 minutes. In any event, the customer was so thrilled to get their phone back in such a timely fashion they gave me a $10 tip. Which is bullshit, of course. Probably what I would have done, a $5 at least. I was only sorry that I wasn't 20 minutes down the road and offline, I could have simply told them I was dropping it off at the office and they could drive the 30 minutes there to pick it up.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> I've only been driving for a little over a week, I was downtown and fortunately for the clumsy pax the next fare found it, owner called and I offered to return it, probably less than a mile away but a real pain to get back there because of the construction, maybe 7-8 minutes. In any event, the customer was so thrilled to get their phone back in such a timely fashion they gave me a $10 tip. Which is bullshit, of course. Probably what I would have done, a $5 at least. I was only sorry that I wasn't 20 minutes down the road and offline, I could have simply told them I was dropping it off at the office and they could drive the 30 minutes there to pick it up.


The customer gave you $10 which is bullshit because he should have given you $5 at least?


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> The customer gave you $10 which is bullshit because he should have given you $5 at least?


The pax gave me nothing, it wasn't unexpected. I actually would have been shocked had they given me anything. The point I was trying to make, were it me I would have been thrilled to get my phone back in such a timely fashion I would have reflexively given the driver at least $5.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> The pax gave me nothing, it wasn't unexpected. I actually would have been shocked had they given me anything. The point I was trying to make, were it me I would have been thrilled to get my phone back in such a timely fashion I would have reflexively given the driver at least $5.


A lot of passengers DO NOT carry cash. I have run into this a lot when it comes to tipping. These folks use the Uber App which deducts the money from their debit/credit card...cashless.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> A lot of passengers DO NOT carry cash. I have run into this a lot when it comes to tipping. These folks use the Uber App which deducts the money from their debit/credit card...cashless.


Problem was it was actually a couple.........in any event, I didn't expect to get anything, I dropped them off at a restaurant with $50 entrees and didn't get a tip then so.......my only real regret was that I wasn't far enough away to tell them, no, I can't drive back but I'll be happy to drop off the thing at the Uber customer service center a half hour away across town


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Problem was it was actually a couple.........in any event, I didn't expect to get anything, I dropped them off at a restaurant with $50 entrees and didn't get a tip then so.......my only real regret was that I wasn't far enough away to tell them, no, I can't drive back but I'll be happy to drop off the thing at the Uber customer service center a half hour away across town


But you got a $10 tip and you expected 0


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

I have find 3 lost phone in my car . One didn't any money in her but I sense she was genuinely didn't have any money on her . One gave me $40 and the other gave me$50 and a thank card . I just told them I'll return it without any fee or rewards for it return it . They always a offer payment . Point is if they want to give you money they will give it willingly and if you forces them they either get pass off and give you nothing but trouble


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is, indeed, at the heart of the matter. All of it springs from abuse or drivers by the customers. They do not want to accept responsibility for their failings. It is anyone's fault but theirs.
> 
> While I do not take your extreme measures, I will return it if I am close. If not, I take it to the police department, as they will give me a receipt for the item, The passenger can piss, moan, wail, cry, beg, cajole, promise or do anything that he wants. If he wants his property back in his hands, he can go to the police department and get it.
> 
> ...


I never thought about taking to police dept. That will be my course of action going forward. Thx


----------



## bennew11 (Oct 7, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> SOCIAL MEDIA is your way to get their attention. Uber will apologize and reinstate u probably. Go to the media they love Uber stories. Don't let them get away with this!


great idea! I am not very Social Media savvy but would love to pursue your idea. Tell me how?


----------



## bennew11 (Oct 7, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Has anybody noticed that the original poster appears to have left the building? After dozens of replies in this thread he has said nothing and it is unclear if he is even reading the thread. I sent him a private message telling him (again) that the situation is definitely fixable but that he needs to meet with Uber and give his side of the story because right now they only have the passenger's side of the story. Sometimes in life you need to speak up, and this is one of those times.


Thanks for your info and sorry to not get back.


----------



## Sam80 (Mar 4, 2016)

For about 4000 rides so far, I found 6 phones that I returned 
1 was lyft and gave me $20 tip
The other 5 were uber and none of them gave me anything. 
Summary uber riders are cheapppppp


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Drivers, I have returned 2 phones to customers.
> The way I do it is:
> 
> I always wait for the phone to ring.
> ...


Even better would be to order an uber to bring her to her phone. No way Uber can claim that you charged her a dime for anything and you don't need to dead mile back.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Not sure if it is posted here as I did not read the whole 30 pages...a great way to do this is have the loser order another Uber on a friend or other's phone (they had to call you from someone's phone right) with the pickup address of where you are at and the destination where they are...you will get call as you are right there...at least you get paid this fare and get credit for a ride...works best if you are a distance away. 

Also, a few weeks ago I had a pax leave his Maui Jim sunglasses...he called me and said he would deposit $30 in my account if I had a PayPal account (which I do)...the deposit was there almost instantly (he sends via email) and I left the glasses at his hotel when I ended my night...this was all the PAX idea BTW.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

"In fact, its *shape* is... it's *rather aerodynamic*, isn't it?"





. For the impatient skip to 1:11

Roll down your car window at speed and find a spot where you can see a nice trajectory like a bridge, hill or ledge and return the cell phone expediently as possible.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I only ever found one item in my car. after that waste of time I never had another missing item left in my car. It's crazy how fast a ringing phone would leap out of my window in an effort to find its owner miles behind me


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber might deactivate for breathing .


----------



## YorkieLover (Aug 28, 2016)

bennew11 said:


> I BLEW THROUGH RED LIGHTS(risking red light cameras and speeding cameras) TO GET HER TO THE HOSPITAL EMERGENCY ROOM BEFORE SHE DIED. WHEN WE GOT THERE I RAN INTO THE EMERGENCY ROOM TO GET HELP.


You should've call 911 instead of putting others motorists in danger. I would've deactivate you doing that in the first place.


bennew11 said:


> I'll bet that woman will always remember the UBER driver who saved her mother's life


I'll bet that woman will always remember that good Samaritan who saved her mother's life.


bennew11 said:


> I have been asked to testify at a NYC government commission that deals with humans rights abuses regarding UBER's treatment of drivers.


Can't testify if you already biased,and against a company.


bennew11 said:


> So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone.


This on your part for letting that woman manipulate you like that, everything is an allegation until you confirmed you have found something.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I almost always return items, but sometimes the fickle finger of fortune just doesn't point in the pax' direction due to circumstances outside the driver's control.

One pax wedged a small packet of drugs in between his phone and the phone case. While I was in the process of contacting the rider to return the phone, I took a trip down to Tijuana and realized the phone was still in my glovebox. Hmm..... trying to return through the US Customs checkpoint with a little bag of drugs and a phone covered in white powder... That phone now permanently resides in Mexico.

Another pax was drunk and abusive before she dropped her phone in the car. That phone now resides at the bottom of San Francisco bay.

All others, returned.


----------



## The Valley Guy (Oct 6, 2016)

Heather Kenan said:


> How did she call you if she left her phone in the car. Js


Believe it or not I also got a call from my PAX that he left his phone in my car. I already had a passenger when we so his phone and gave it back to me. Luckily I am still near his area. I just wondered now that how the heck he managed to call me. Lol


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

I had a bartender leave their phone in my car, he called my personal cell, said he got my # online through Uber's website.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

chopstick said:


> I had a bartender leave their phone in my car, he called my personal cell, said he got my # online through Uber's website.


Sounds about right... Eewber will give the Pax your real cell phone # in case of a lost item. We probably even sign an agreement saying yes to this procedure and didn't noticed it


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO, get retrained as a paramedic,jmo


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not I did pretty much the same Emergency thing at a local hospital same thing jumped out got her admitted and stayed with her till the nurses had stabilized the situation . I just did it because it was the right thing to do. The ladies daughter called me to thank me as well . That stayed between them and myself. Uber is the most wreckless company there is and they will pay for it one day believe me . The founder TK already paid for it dearly he was hit were it hurts most. Others will pay for it as well. It's a matter of time. I never wish bad on no one but it is inevitable that something is going to happen . They have destroyed many lives .


----------



## glenga75 (Dec 22, 2017)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


Did you receive a harsh acceleration report from uber for speeding at the hospital?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Manotas said:


> Sounds about right... Eewber will give the Pax your real cell phone # in case of a lost item. We probably even sign an agreement saying yes to this procedure and didn't noticed it


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I check my back seat after each trip. Nobody leaves my car before we confirm all property is in hand.


----------



## SlyBandit (Dec 24, 2018)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Try lyft, instacart, door Dash, or post mates.


no don't


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


Human Rights Abuses ?!?!

You going to put " United Nations" onto Uber ??


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

chopstick said:


> I had a bartender leave their phone in my car, he called my personal cell, said he got my # online through Uber's website.


Contact the news media. Maybe they will do a story about this. That'll get ubers attention perhaps.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


 I really hate to throw cold water on this fire. However, I have to believe that there is a lot more to this than you are telling. First, I would never drive that distance to return a phone without knowing I would be compensated for it. Therefore, I have to believe some sort of payment was discussed with the rider. I could be wrong but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

I usually contact support and notify that I have a lost phone...I don't toss them because so far the people that have left phones in my car were respectful and I was compensated, but the day they say something rude or give me shit about it is the day I toss their phones in the trash. This is why I completely understand and have zero problems with those in here who , by default, toss everything.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I can't believe you made an old woman so sick by blowing red lights that she couldn't breathe and her daughter was crying because of your crazy driving

Oh, you left your phone ? I found it and I'm dropping it to the police station located at *__*. This way I have record that it's there and will give your name as the pick up person


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

OP is long gone. Thread is over 2 years old.


----------



## SlyBandit (Dec 24, 2018)

theMezz said:


> Contact the news media. Maybe they will do a story about this. That'll get ubers attention perhaps.


That's odd. When you choose to call a customer you always want to choose Free Data Call. Which won't use your number. But I guess if you have it on your profile and they look it up...I'm checking and deleting mine if that's the case.


----------



## UbrbU (Feb 6, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> OP is long gone. Thread is over 2 years old.


This site is so dead and boring people are restarting threads from 2016. Bring Saduber back?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

bennew11 said:


> A drunk female passenger lost her phone in my car during rush hour. She called me and I told her that her phone was safe and sound. I told her that I could drop it at the nearest UBER office where she could pick it up at her convenience but she insisted that I bring it back to her house and offered me a tip do so. She explained that she needed it for work. So I drove 40 minutes in New York rush hour traffic to return her phone. A few days later I get an email from Uber that the customer had complained that I tried to extort money from her in order to return her phone. I could not believe it. She told a bold face lie.
> 
> UBER THEN REVOKED MY ACCOUNT FOR RETURNING THE PASSENGER'S CELL PHONE.
> 
> ...


*This is why everyone should have a dashcam. Not just for rides.* If you had a dashcam, and you always took calls over speakerphone or your cars own speakers, you would have an audio log of your discussion with the passenger.

Now it's your word against hers. Who do you think the scum bags running Uber are going to believe?

I'm real sorry this happened to you, I hope you can get his reversed.


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Drivers, I have returned 2 phones to customers.
> The way I do it is:
> 
> I always wait for the phone to ring.
> ...


So how do you request yourself as the driver for the ride to take their phone back? I've had several people try to request me while they were either standing next to my vehicle or sitting inside of it and Uber has always given them someone else.



UbrbU said:


> This site is so dead and boring people are restarting threads from 2016. Bring Saduber back?


Damnit, I just replied to it before I saw your post and realized how old it was.


----------

